# Microsoft Security Bulletin Re-release, August 2004 (Re, XP)



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

Title: Microsoft Security Bulletin Re-release, August 2004
Issued: August 1, 2004
********************************************************************

The following bulletin has undergone a major revision increment.
Please see the appropriate bulletin for more details.

* MS04-025

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/security/bulletin/MS04-025.mspx
Reason for re-release: Bulletin updated to reflect availability of a
new version of the update for Windows XP customers running
Windows Update Version 5.

Originally posted: July 30, 2004
Updated: August 1, 2004
Version: 2.0


----------

